# My 225 After its first RA Polish and Wax



## BaueruTc (Aug 21, 2011)

Well i purchased an RA kit & clay bar kit from Polished Bliss and these pics show the end results! This was my first time using a buffer and all i can say is wow i think my arms hurt more now than they did when i used to just polish and wax by hand!

Its amazing how much better the car now looks in direct sunlight! I would say about 80-90% of the swirls marks are gone. This is the first car i have owned where i dont have to hang my head in shame when you see her in direct sunlight!

I have a wee video of the wing before i polished and waxed where its swirl fest and then i move the camera over to the door and they are all gone.

Well here are a few poor iPhone pics for the time being. Will have new number plates on her soon as those plates belong to the old owner so i cant wait to get them off and replaced as they are pretty tatty.

Next thing to sort out is the dent on passenger door, Just emailed Dent Devils to see if they can work there magic on her.





































After


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

well done m8 and pat yourself on the back for a good job 8) car is now looking sweet.now after all that hard work make sure you have a good wash routine in place to look after it


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi BaueruTc, Looks very nice, but after all that hard work, it's still Blue.. :lol: :lol: :wink: Just kidding looks very nice.. 8) 
Hoggy.


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

Looking good buddy, I got my Megs DA buffer from the polished bliss guys along with the menzerna pads and it really does give good results. As said above, get a good cleaning routine and she will be looking good for ages to come, any excuse for a picture as well. You have now been bitten by the polishing bug.


----------



## Guzi (Jun 13, 2010)

Nice work mate.


----------



## BaueruTc (Aug 21, 2011)

Ah i think i have my wash routine down to a tea. Always wash by hand doing one panel at a time twice over. Rinse off etc. Three buckets for me! one for zip wax one for washing my mitt after every panel and one for my wheels. Only time i use a jetwash is over the winter months to give the underneath a good blast.

On an other note Dent Devils said that the cant sort the dent on my passenger door.


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Very nice, was it the full kit you bought in the picture? how much was it altogether?


----------



## BaueruTc (Aug 21, 2011)

Danny1 said:


> Very nice, was it the full kit you bought in the picture? how much was it altogether?


I bought this kit http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog ... erZDAS6HP0
I also added the Nattys Wax to my order too. Total came to £185inc Postage.

I bought the Meguiars Clay kit off eBay for £20 with free postage.

I also bought a pack of three Meguiars Microfibres from Halfords for £15.99 http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/stor ... zone=PDPz1

Claybar was so easy to work with. You get two in the kit i purchased and did not need to use the second one, Still plenty of life left in the first bar too. I would say that i used around 3 quarters of the bottle of detailers spray.

You get one microfibre with the Claybar kit so had a total of four which was the perfect number.

1 to dry the car after washing/claying.
1 to buff off Meguiar's ultra cut compound
1 to buff off Meguiar's finishing polish
and the last one for buffing off my wax coat.

All in i was £220 which is alot of cash, but it is worth it in the end. The car now looks great when you see her in direct sunlight. No nasty swirls/smears anywhere.


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

thanks mate, think i will be getting myself one as soon as funds allow


----------



## scottnybottny123 (Jul 19, 2011)

BaueruTc said:


>


The reflections in that are stunning mate  looks awesome


----------



## Dig776 (Jul 25, 2011)

Looks lovely, never thought to use tape before.


----------

